
Scott Belsky’s Elephant List - galfarragem
https://superorganizers.substack.com/p/scott-belskys-elephant-list
======
keith__talent
The posts from multiple HN members at superorganizers.substack.com look like a
PR company at work. It's nothing special or derisive, but perhaps something to
be noted.

As a user of Adobe products I didn't find any progress due to the insights in
the article to be evidenced in the software they publish. It could be that Mr.
Belsky's projects are outside of my daily drivers, but as of 2012 Adobe's
software has lost it's edge. It could also be that the article is aimed at
C-suite occupants. If you try out a 'reveal bullshit" plugin for your browser,
this may become moderately more evident.

This is not a new discussion, although related; I would like to find other
packages to belay my reliance, but still can't get away from Adobe's flagship
Photoshop.

Hope you find this article worth your time.

~~~
audiometry
You’re being downvoted, but this was exactly my feeling too reading this — a
PR puff piece about the new CEO. zzzz. There was nothing he said about lost-
making that hasn’t been said by a dozen other lifestyle bloggers.

------
tylerwince
Talking about the things that really matter is critical for product and
company success.

People will naturally talk about the easiest problems and the lowest stake
decisions unless you actively combat against it. I have found using
collaborative meeting agendas helps a lot.

I wrote about this a month or so back here:
[https://productsolving.substack.com/p/bike-shed-
effect](https://productsolving.substack.com/p/bike-shed-effect)

------
Uhhrrr
The idea of actively looking out for things which are not being dealt with is
a good one. I wish this piece had specific examples.

------
lanstein
I believe it was the NeXT logo, not the Apple logo.

~~~
gumby
You are correct.

